# Chi biting nails



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

Has anyone's chi done this? Chico my male chi chews on his nails. I have always heard if they lick their paws a lot it could be allergies, but he isn't licking them he actually chews on his nails. I keep his nails trimmed so I don't think he is trying to trim them. He chews them to a sharp point. I just found this strange. Any clues?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i used to have a pit bull that woudl chew his nails. i think it's the same behaviour some humans have.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

your lucky (except for the sharp point) dont clip them and let him do the work!!!


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

That's a good idea, keeps me from doing the clipping.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't think it is unusual. Tia, my chi who passed away last year, used to chew her nails. She used to drive me nuts-she always chewed on her nails after we went to bed at night. Here I am trying to get to sleep, and all I could hear is "chomp-chomp and slurp-slurp". :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> Here I am trying to get to sleep, and all I could hear is "chomp-chomp and slurp-slurp". :lol:


That cracks me up.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

OMG that's too funny!!! 
Charlie chews his feet, not really his nails so much...he puts his whole foot in his mouth. I was worried he would hurt himself but he doesn't bite hard enough to do anything it's funny to look over and see his foot in his mouth. :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

chimom said:


> I don't think it is unusual. Tia, my chi who passed away last year, used to chew her nails. She used to drive me nuts-she always chewed on her nails after we went to bed at night. Here I am trying to get to sleep, and all I could hear is "chomp-chomp and slurp-slurp". :lol:


My 15 yr old chi that passed away did the same thing!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ritz chews his nails too, it's kind of funny to catch him with his foot in his mouth!

It's perfectly normal, but I would occasionally watch for signs of irritation, infection, or allergy. Swollen pads, redness inbetween the toes, or hair loss can indicate another reason for the chewing like flea allergy, or food allergy, or irritation from anything that he may be in contact with like grass or possibly even foreign object if severe. 

Sometimes Ritz puts his feet in my mouth like maybe he wants me to bite them....I don't think so Ritz. =)


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My Teddy does the same thing! He chews on his nails and they really get sharp. Then they catch on the carpet when he walks across the floor. He looks so funny! :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chimom said:


> she always chewed on her nails after we went to bed at night. Here I am trying to get to sleep, and all I could hear is "chomp-chomp and slurp-slurp". :lol:


 SNAP


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys have been so helpful. I guess Chico isn't any stranger than most chi's. He could have a worse habit than nail biting . Thanks everyone.


----------

